# Will Spaying change my Maltese's Personality and Playfulness?



## Kaylee's Mom (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Everyone...
I have a question about Spaying my Maltese. Kaylee will be 6 months old on June 13 and I have an appointment with out Vet for her to be spayed. My question is: Will spaying change her personality or playfulness. She is a joy. We are so blessed to have her and have enjoyed her being a part of our family. She is very sweet and playful. She plays a lot and also plays with our 9yr old Persian Cat. I was told by someone at work that they had not spayed their dog due to they were told it would change them for the worst. I have discussed spaying with our vet and Kaylee is so little she only weighs 4lbs. We definitely do not want to mate her and are not interested in breeding puppies. 
Another Question: What should I expect when we bring her home? How long before she will be back to somewhat herself? 
Any information that you can share with me will definitely be appreciated.
Thank You:ThankYou:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Kaylee's Mom, 

No, spaying will not change a dog's personality for anything but possibly the better. My Maltese just turned 9 years old and is still pretty playful  I'm not sure what the current thinking is in the Maltese world, but in the Poodle world, it is now typical to wait until a dog is mature to be spayed or neutered--around 10-18 months. I understand your concerns about having such a tiny dog have this surgery, and anesthesia is not without risk, but the vast majority of dogs come out fine. 

Usually dogs come home the day of the surgery or the following day. It is important to get your dog on good pain management (Zooey was on Metacam). These guys usually bounce back within 24 hours, which is pretty amazing. However, it is very important to keep them quiet so they don't open the incision. A lot of people like to use onesies on their dogs to keep the incision site protected from licking and chewing, and some dogs require cone collars to keep the incision safe. Be prepared for either case. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy was spayed at 8 months and her personality didn't change. We were going to wait until 10 months but she needed surgery to extract some puppy teeth and we didn't want her to have 2 surgeries if it could be done at once. She was about 3lbs, maybe a little under that, when she had her surgery and she was fine. She had some pain meds but I'm not sure what. We're in Korea and the medicine is a bit different. The vets crush pills into powders and seal them into dosage sized packets. The meds are then dissolved into food. Not my favorite because you can't tell if they take it all with their food or not. We used premie onesies but she was so small they were a bit too big. She also needed the cone for a few days but I only used it when I wasn't watching her.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

My Sophie was spayed about 4 months ago and she's exactly the same. Very energetic and hyperactive. 
Immediately after surgery, she was drowsy for about 9 hours and was almost all healed up within 2-3 days.

If your vet can make a small incision, there shouldn't be a need for a onsie or cone. 

Spaying will make your Maltese feel much more comfortable. 
Sophie was lactating months before her heat cycle (making my sheets all cheesy/milky). 
When she was in heat, she wouldn't eat anything (unless it was spoon fed to her). Plus, it was a nightmare having her sleep next to me with a diaper on (sometimes she'd take it off).


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

I´ve had two of mine spayed at around 7 months, before having a season. Although a bit tender and sorry for a couple of days, they soon were back to normal. As playful as ever. The vets advise us to keep them quiet.... Hah!!!!
I used a tiny babygrow for both of them. 
My third one I´ve allowed to have a season, as thinking has changed a little on when to spay, (as in having a season allows them to mature physically) and also she is very tiny. She´ll be done in August at a year old, a month or so before her next season is due. If it´s possible for you to keep her safely away from dogs, you may want to consider this option.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

No, nothing will change after the spay...one of my girls is 9 years old, and she is still playful when she isn't taking a nap on the couch..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

In addition to what was said... as the owner of intact female dog, going through heat and hormonal changes related with heat cycle is also something that can affect the personality and energy levels. Certeinly so during the heat itself, but also during 2 months after, and false pregnancy can also happen (although I don't have personal experience with this issue).

My girl become a bit more mature and less hyperactive after first heat. I don't mind it, in her case it was a change for better... but it was a change.


----------



## malteazer (Apr 14, 2016)

We had our little girl spayed around 8 months which we felt was an appropriate time. Her bones were matured by that time and any issues with baby teeth were also done at the same time. You want to make sure that her teeth have already poked through so that way if you do have issues of teeth that didn't fall out you can do everything in one sitting.

The spaying didn't change her at all, the first few days she was a little off but that was normal, she was up and running about within the week. Still playful but not as energetic. She used to have zoomies every day but now it's only after she bathes. My grandmother's dog Lizzy was the same way, she's now 3 and much calmer. Still hates cats and doorbells though haha


----------



## LilSuz (Oct 18, 2015)

My spayed one does lots of zoomies. My unspayed one just ducks!! :wub:


----------



## Kaylee's Mom (Mar 7, 2016)

****Thanks to everyone for all of your responses. I appreciate you. Kaylee will be spayed tomorrow. I am taking all of your advice to heart and will watch her very closely. My Vet will be keeping her overnight Monday night and I will pick her up Tuesday Morning. I will keep you posted on any updates. 
Thanks Again...
Kaylee's Mom


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

It's probably not! Good luck for the spaying.


----------



## Kaylee's Mom (Mar 7, 2016)

UPDATE: Kaylee was spayed on Monday 6/13/16. She stayed at the Vet overnight. Brought her home on Tuesday morning and she has not stopped since. They said: "Keep her quiet, NO Jumping and NO Running" HA! Kaylee has not missed a beat is determined that we will not keep her still long at all. This has been a challenge. We are giving her Pain Medication as directed every AM. Finally last night she decided to be very adventurous: She was caught chewing and licking at her pretty pink stitches. So, We cut up an old sock of my husbands and it works like a onsey without the snaps. It protected her from chewing and licking her surgical site. So if you are in a crunch after the stores close, cut holes in a old sock for the front leg and the neck. We used the toe section for the neck. 
You know.....I don't thinks spaying her has calmed her down a bit...if anything she is more energetic. Is that possible?


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Kaylee's Mom said:


> ...I don't thinks spaying her has calmed her down a bit...if anything she is more energetic. Is that possible?


Absolutely! :HistericalSmiley:
One less organ (ovary) that the body needs to provide nutrients/energy to! 
Congrats on having a sterile, hyperactive pup! :aktion033:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad she's feeling well after her spay  It is very hard to keep them down when they start feeling better, I know.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello  Don't worry nothing will change after the Spaying surgery. All you need to do is to help her for faster recovery. Here are some tips based on my research.
Provide your pet with a quiet place to recover indoors and away from other animals.
Prevent your pet from running and jumping for up to two weeks following surgery, or as long as your veterinarian recommends.
Prevent your pet from licking the incision site, which may cause infection, by distracting your pet with treats or by using an Elizabethan collar.
Avoid bathing your pet for at least ten days after surgery.
Check the incision site daily to confirm proper healing.


----------



## Kaylee's Mom (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks Again for all of the Responses. All of your information has helped a great deal. Kaylee is definitely "Feeling Great" . You would never know she had Major Surgery.


----------



## Dieann63 (May 24, 2016)

I got Buddy when he was older...11/2 and had him fixed while he was getting his teeth cleaned. Before the fix, he peed on every blade of grass! After the fix he peed like a lady! A total change! Thats the inly thing that changed though. I fixed him mainly because i was afraid oneday he would get the call of the wild and run off! Selfishly i secretly hoped he would stop peeing on every blade of grass and was SO ☺ happy.
Might be because he was older, but he was down about 7bdays. Laying around and blah. I did keep him on his pain meds every 6 hour dose til it was gone.
I also had to run back in and get the cone of shame cuz...hes a licker. He still tends to lick there over a year later. I think its just relaxing for him.
Mines a chubscat 16 pounds!


----------



## Dieann63 (May 24, 2016)

My Buddy...the shaggy picture is his 1st day with us. Other picture is current.

Mine may be mixed with poodle. His old Owner didnt give me any of his info. Onlybhe was a maltese. One vet said he may have an albino gene..second vet said might be part poodle and that hiscrib system seems like a dachund.

When i use my Wen shampoo on him his hair curls all up...andcwhen i use tropical blue shampoo for eye stains his hair is straight. I think im lazy a bit because i keep him short except for his flowing tail


----------

